# Hobbies



## WhittyRatliff (May 19, 2010)

Another one of my hobbies is Poi. 

What are some of your other hobbies besides photography?





















:mrgreen:


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 23, 2010)

That's what's up.... My mom taught me how to do poi balls. Never did it with fire though, but still. Coming from Hawaii I'm use to seeing this all the time during the family get together's, then it turns into everybody hitting each other with them...go figure. 

My other hobby's are fish keeping and such.


----------



## WhittyRatliff (May 24, 2010)

haynchinook334 said:


> That's what's up.... My mom taught me how to do poi balls. Never did it with fire though, but still. Coming from Hawaii I'm use to seeing this all the time during the family get together's, then it turns into everybody hitting each other with them...go figure.
> 
> My other hobby's are fish keeping and such.




Yeah, I WISH more people in my area even knew WHAT it was. You mention Poi here and they look at you like you're crazy. haha, it is pretty tempting to hit people with them..I don't blame them one bit


----------



## WhittyRatliff (May 24, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Music  ... it's not only a hobbie, but it's also my unstable career of choice



What kind of music? You play music? I know you said your husband was a drummer.


----------



## TekGino (May 31, 2010)

Hmm, other hobbies..



Offroading:




















Ham Radio:





































Cooking. Not sure that it's a hobby,
because we gotta eat! :lmao:










































Drums:

































I wish I could take better pictures of food.
(that's a tough one for me)


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Poi looks very interesting ...and dangerous if ur not carefull


----------

